# World Cup where to watch?



## NatureLover2 (Apr 23, 2010)

*I am watching the world cup right now enjoying a cold guiness SNIP.
They just got a big screen HD TV! they are broadcasting sport tv HD!!!
The quality is excellent.*
ah free popcorn coming my way, got to go! opcorn:
op2:
:clap2:
:cheer2:


----------



## jayferreira (May 21, 2010)

*cold beer*

sounds good to me jay:spit:


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

River bar Gois

Peter


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

PETERFC said:


> River bar Gois
> 
> Peter



Thats not football!!?? :eyebrows:

Jo xxx


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



jojo said:


> Thats not football!!?? :eyebrows:
> 
> Jo xxx


That was before a match

Peter


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> That was before a match
> 
> Peter





I didn't realise that you are a Nana Mouskouri fan ? Don't know if I spelled that right ? She's good though.
:eyebrows:


----------



## bloakey (Jan 31, 2010)

Mr.Blueskies said:


> I didn't realise that you are a Nana Mouskouri fan ? Don't know if I spelled that right ? She's good though.
> :eyebrows:


I do not believe she is much cop at footbal though.

In Caldas there is Pikassos near Lidl, a couple of big screens and loads of little ones above bar.


I am happily avoiding it all. When I was at school and they were picking teams they always left me until last although at rugby I would be 3rd or 4th.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

bloakey said:


> I do not believe she is much cop at footbal though.
> 
> In Caldas there is Pikassos near Lidl, a couple of big screens and loads of little ones above bar.
> 
> ...





Probably would do better to listen to Nana after the match tonight. 1.1 against the U.S. and after scoring in the first 4 minutes ? Not looking promising guys.


----------



## bloakey (Jan 31, 2010)

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Probably would do better to listen to Nana after the match tonight. 1.1 against the U.S. and after scoring in the first 4 minutes ? Not looking promising guys.


God, that will not help to pour oil on troubled waters will it?

Ahh well, at Rugby league they scored 60 points against six for France, probably best not to mention the rugby union score against the Aussies (27 - 17 to Australia). 

How about a bit of hockey, lacrosse or croquet?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

"Must be all lost for words ?


----------



## bloakey (Jan 31, 2010)

Mr.Blueskies said:


> "Must be all lost for words ?



What, nahhh, they are maintaining a stiff upper lip, what did old Brendan say?

"We have many goods for export Christian ethics and old port
But our greatest boast is that the Anglo Saxon is a sport
When the darts game it is finished and the boys their game of rings
The draughts and chess relinquished well the Captains and the Kings
The draughts and chess relinquished well the Captains and the Kings"


Anyway, it has happened before a few times, Spion Kop, the Somme, Dunkirk, they did not lose any of those in the long run even though it got jolly batey at the start.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

"Hanging on in quiet desperation, is the english way !


----------



## Miguelsantos (Dec 11, 2009)

Mr.Blueskies said:


> "Hanging on in quiet desperation, is the english way !


And you haven’t played Portugal yet


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Miguelsantos said:


> And you haven’t played Portugal yet



I'm not english Miguel.  I'm irish worse luck. We got robbed at the very beginning.


----------

